# What Do I Use To Wipe Off Mosquitos??



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello... We just bought a new 312BH and drove it (actually still on the road) from OH to FL. What do we use to wipe the front of the RV and make is clean again?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Soap and water and dryer sheets. First, I wash the cap with soap and water and get off as much as I can without scrubbing too hard. Then rinse. Lather up a section of the cap with soap and water and then use a dryer sheet to lightly scrub and remove the remaining bed debri. The technique works very well on bugs, tar, and other grime. Been doing it this way for years, no scratches to the paint at all.

Also wax the front cap as well, this also helps.

DAN


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Try WD-40, it'll remove the bugs without harming the surface.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Avon Skin So Soft, works great and smells good too!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The slickest thing since sliced bread is hand Sanitizer. Not so much for bugs but grease, tar, and pitch. Doesn't harm the finish and took me a whopping 10 minutes to clean the nose of my fifth wheel!

Squeeze a bit on a Terry cloth or other soft towel, rub it it and turn the towel over to wipe clean. Follow with a wash and wax. Viola!

Eric


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Once you get the nose of your trailer clean, try misting on a dose of Lucas Oil Spray Wax, then buffing to a shine with a micro-fiber towel. Any bugs that get splattered on the front after that will then wipe off easily with a damp terrycloth towel. Then buff to a shine again. (Reminds me of a teflon frying pan!) You will need to re-apply the wax every few cleanings, but it keeps the front shiny and clean and is WAY easier than elbow grease after every trip!

We got this tip from a guy at street rod show. He said all the car owners know this trick and it is the reason they can drive those cars a couple hundred miles and have it look like brand-new for the show in just a few minutes.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Another vote for Bounce (or other) Dryer Sheets. Dampen, and use a flat object or brush to rub it around. Amazingly takes the bug guts right off, then rinse off. I didn't believe it until I tried it. I keep a ziploc with about a dozen dryer sheets in our rig now. If you have ever done any dry wall sanding and have one of the dry wall sanding heads & polls I've found these work the best since they work well since the heads pivot and keep the dryer sheet flat, but anything you have at home will work.


----------

